# Tryon, full results..



## Captain Morgan (Jun 10, 2007)

Overall
1. Buttrub.com, Byron Chism, Santa Rosa Beach, Fla., 684.5716
2. B.S. Pitmeisters, 661.7144
3. Bare Bonz BBQ, 659.4286
4. Oink, Cackle and Moo Two, 645.7140
5. Cool Smoke, 645.7136
6. Jack's Old South, 645.1430
7. Bill and The Dixie Chicks, 645.1428
8. Learn2Q, 643.9996
9. Firehouse BBQ.us, 641.7140
10. Checkered Pig, 637.1426

Chicken
1. Blindogs Outlaw BBQ Gang, Drew Grega, Huntsville, Ala.
2. Big Green Eggs and Ham
3. Josh McKinney Team
4. Courtney's Low Country
5. Bill and The Dixie Chicks
6. P and C Smoke-A-Holics
7. B.S. Pitmeisters
8. Learn2Q
9. Jack's Old South
10. Paradise Ridge Cookin' T

Pork Ribs
1. Buttrub.com, Byron Chism, Santa Rosa Beach, Fla.
2. Cool Smoke
3. Pit Dogs BBQ
4. Firehouse BBQ.us
5. Courtney's Low Country
6. Little Vaughn's Q-Shack
7. A-Team
8. B.S. Pitmeisters
9. Rini's Bar and Grill
10. Good Ole Boys Country BBQ

Pork
1. Buttrub.com, Byron Chism, Santa Rosa Beach, Fla.
2. Oink, Cackle and Moo Two
3. Bare Bonz BBQ
4. B.S. Pitmeisters
5. Little Bit of Texas
6. Gooney Creek BBQ
7. Pit Dogs BBQ
8. Carolina Rib King
9. Celtic Spirit
10. Texas Young Guns

Brisket
1. Buttrub.com, Byron Chism, Santa Rosa Beach, Fla.
2. Bare Bonz BBQ
3. Cool Smoke
4. Bub-Ba-Q
5. Josh McKinney Team
6. Jack's Old South
7. Fired Up Que
8. Bubba's Backyard BBQ
9. Good Ole Boys Country BBQ
10. Checkered Pig

Whole Hog
1. Jack's Old South, Myron Mixon, Vienna, Ga.
2. Windstream Green Smokers
3. Oink, Cackle and Moo Two
4. King's Cooking Inc.
5. Pigs In Heat
6. Texas Rib Rangers
7. Butts-n-Breasts
8. Black Mingo Brands
9. Allnighters
10. Bone Heads

Anything But
1. Pork Tenders
2. Texas Young Guns
3. Pirates of the Grillibean
4. Bone Heads
5. Mountain Magic Country BBQ
6. B4BBQ
7. Too Bad You're My Cousin
8. Creekside Smokers
9. Wood Chicks
10. Craggy Mountain Smokers

Governor's Trophy
1. Pit Dog BBQ, Andrew Gage, Asheville, N.C.
2. Josh McKinney Team

Booth Award
1. Mountain View BBQ, Chuck Britton, Columbus, N.C.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 10, 2007)

Congrats...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 10, 2007)

Holy crap, Byron almost swept the field!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 10, 2007)

pretty damn impressive, especially considering who was there.


----------



## jminion1 (Jun 10, 2007)

Doesn't lee Ann cook under Wood Chicks BBQ?

Jim


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 10, 2007)

jminion said:
			
		

> Doesn't lee Ann cook under Wood Chicks BBQ?
> 
> Jim



Cappy must have started early today!  He's name dropping and even screwed that up!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 10, 2007)

I love all the chicks!  

******!

guess I should change the title.


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 10, 2007)

We had a great time and a pretty descent showing.  Common Interest place 22 overall.  We were proud of the food we cooked and presented.  Our best score was in pork with a 12th and ribs at 13th.  The brisket and chicken finished middle of the pack of 85.

Congrats to Byron Chisolm, nobody else was even close.  Talk about nailing it.  8) 

We met some very cool people and had a great time in the mountains.  Did I mention it was HOT!!

Greenwood is going to be brutal.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Finney (Jun 10, 2007)

You did good buddy....................


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 11, 2007)

wow Jack, that's a great showing!  Was Lee Ann pestering you for
more info about me?


----------



## Finney (Jun 11, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> wow Jack, that's a great showing!  Was Lee Ann pestering you for
> more info about me?



Yes... She wanted to know how to get you to stop calling.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 11, 2007)

hey, the judge didn't say anything about phone calls.


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 11, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> wow Jack, that's a great showing!  Was Lee Ann pestering you for
> more info about me?



In fact, I told her my name was Jim Morgan.  Mary had to come up with bail.  It was the reason my brisket was a little overdone.  :x 

Thanks!   

Jack  

 :P  :P  :P


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 11, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> nice work jack.  how many points did byron win by?



He was a full 20 points better than Charles.  Charles and I have been friends for quite some time.  He works hard at the craft.   Byron is on a serious roll this year.  

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Finney (Jun 11, 2007)

Overall 
1. Buttrub.com, Byron Chism, Santa Rosa Beach, Fla., 684.5716 
2. B.S. Pitmeisters, 661.7144 


Stand back while I do some fancy ciphering.......

22.8572 points


----------



## Finney (Jun 12, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> wow,  22 points.  that's impressive.
> 
> finney - where'd you get those scores, do the have scores for the individual categories?



I copied them from here: http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t= ... sc&start=0   LOL

Individual cat score are there also.

BTW: they all came from the Tryon website.


----------

